# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Classify me and in which country I can pass?

## Starlight

https://m.imgur.com/cTJVec4
https://m.imgur.com/bHj21KF
https://m.imgur.com/uJljgZd
Guess my nationality!

----------


## Starlight

Any opinions?

----------


## Angela

Classification of very young people is not necessarily accurate. If that's you now, you're too young for this site altogether, imo.

----------


## Starlight

> Classification of very young people is not necessarily accurate. If that's you now, you're too young for this site altogether, imo.


I'm 17 years old lol

----------


## hrvclv

Hi, Starlight. Considering there is a Romanian flag below your alias, well, let me guess... I'd say you are... Romanian ?
More seriously, judging by your looks, you could just as well be French. Or live in any place on the 45th parallel between Bucarest and Bordeaux. Nice pics, anyway.




> I'm 17 years old lol


PS : Considering I am old enough to be you granddad, I strictly forbid you to click the "Economic model of sexual access" thread. You are far too young for R-rated threads !! You'll have to wait till you come of age !! :)

----------


## Salento

Transylvania
Land of:

Vlad the imp..... Dracula

----------


## IronSide

Southwestern Europe, Spain or Portugal.

----------


## Angela

If I didn't know I would have said Italy:

Cristina Caporotondi, for example, has a bit of a Renaissance look.




Maybe a young Monica as well...




Imo Iberian women generally have much longer faces, like Paz Vega...


The only Spanish actress I can think of who doesn't is Ana de Armas, but even so I think it's a different kind of look.

----------


## Starlight

Anyone else? Please tell my phenotype and list countries I can pass in.

----------


## Ygorcs

In my opinion, you look pretty much Central-Eastern European - yes, even without looking at that flag on the left side, I'd have guessed somewhere in or near Romania, Serbia or maybe Hungary, even Ukraine at the easternmost or Croatia at the westernmost. I don't think you have a significant Western European look (but if you were then I'd definitely guess French or North Italian). 

There is something about the "Romanian look", a kind of "rounder" or more "curvy" combination of features, that I find very distinctive and I can see in almost all Romanian opera singers, for example (Ileana Cotrubas, Anita Hartig, Angela Gheorghiu, Leontina Vaduva... all of them had that "thing").

----------


## Carlos

Desde que España fue nombrada, me ha recordado a dos actrices españolas, Victoria Vera y Silvia Abascal. Aunque el estilo en español es mucho más animado y poderoso. Desde que España fue nombrada, me ha recordado a dos actrices españolas, Victoria Vera y Silvia Abascal. Aunque la mirada en el español es mucho más vivaz y poderosa, pero en general tiene ese halo de dulzura que parece igual a la chica que pregunta.


Attachment 9873

Attachment 9874

----------


## Starlight

> Desde que España fue nombrada, me ha recordado a dos actrices españolas, Victoria Vera y Silvia Abascal. Aunque el estilo en español es mucho más animado y poderoso. Desde que España fue nombrada, me ha recordado a dos actrices españolas, Victoria Vera y Silvia Abascal. Aunque la mirada en el español es mucho más vivaz y poderosa, pero en general tiene ese halo de dulzura que parece igual a la chica que pregunta.
> 
> 
> Attachment 9873
> 
> Attachment 9874


I don't understand,please translate

----------


## Carlos

^^

It reminded me of two Spanish actresses, Victoria Vera and Silvia Abascal. Although the look in them is much more animated, awake and direct. but in general it has that halo of sweetness that seems the same as the girl who asks.

----------


## Sakattack

Romania, Hungary, Austria, Germany, Slovenia, Croatia. 
In the above countries I think you would pass unnoticed as a local. 
You could fit in others countries too though, without being really atypical, like Bulgaria, Serbia, Fyrom, Albania, Greece. 

Sent from my Robin using Tapatalk

----------


## Starlight

Any more opinions?

----------


## Salento

We’ve already answered your question.
At this point, it’s obvious that you want to know what we think about the way you look: 
you are a pretty young girl with the potential to become a Beautiful Woman.

----------


## Mark

Your pictures are not very good for classification but you are Gorid:

http://humanphenotypes.net/Gorid.html

EDIT: With likely influence from “Neo Danubian”: 

http://humanphenotypes.net/NeoDanubian.html

----------


## Salento

> Your pictures are not very good for classification but you are Gorid:
> 
> http://humanphenotypes.net/Gorid.html


She’s only 17. imo Her face is not mature enough for classification.

----------


## Mark

> She’s only 17. imo Her face is not mature enough for classification.


Honestly I think the quality of the pictures is more of a detriment to typing. I find ages 17-30 optimal for typing.

----------


## Gitte

Why do people nag at her for being 17, bot not at me for being 16 (17 in exactly a month though) ? Guys, I'm even younger! 

I think you should be happy younger people are interested in this stuff. And, at age 17, many girls are past puberty (including me) and therefore have their adult face. Old enough for classification, and probably also mature enough to act normally around here.

By the way, you remind me of Austrian-German-Polish-Romanian-Ukrainian (she's born in Canada) actress tatiana maslany:




Particularly the eyes.

----------


## AdeoF

I look young for my age (might do a face show one day). But I would say you look Romanian/balkanic

----------


## Starlight

> We’ve already answered your question.
> At this point, it’s obvious that you want to know what we think about the way you look: 
> you are a pretty young girl with the potential to become a Beautiful Woman.


I did not mean that,I asked only for classification.

----------


## Salento

> I did not mean that,I asked only for classification.


True, you did that. But in the Pics you go as blond light eyes and brunette dark eyes. Can’t really classify someone like that.

----------


## Angela

This is a site for the serious discussion of archaeology, anthropology, history and genetics. Even the "fun" threads like classification ones are tied in some way to those concerns.

This isn't a dating site. 

In addition, it is not the initial poster's age which is in question necessarily, if the requisite knowledge and interest is present, it's how young she looks, which is barely pubescent.

Maybe it's my prior job experience rearing its ugly head, but that's the type of picture that the police would post to snare pedophiles on the internet. Not at all saying anything untoward is going on here, but I'm being honest: that was my initial reaction.

At any rate this is a question asked and answered. You're a very pretty girl. Satisfied?

Now, let's wrap it up.

----------


## Ygorcs

Particularly I don't think it's right to assume that the girl simply wants to be told she is pretty. That's mostly because I very much doubt anyone would've even thought about that possibility if she were just a handsome teenager boy, so let's please avoid double gender-based standards. But I agree that this thread has already gone too far, I mean, we have already lots of comments focused on the clues given by her phenotype. So, after all is said and done, what are your ethnic/national origins, really? I think most people bet on Romanian specifically or at least broadly Balkanic. What's the real answer?

----------


## Starlight

> Particularly I don't think it's right to assume that the girl simply wants to be told she is pretty. That's mostly because I very much doubt anyone would've even thought about that possibility if she were just a handsome teenager boy, so let's please avoid double gender-based standards. But I agree that this thread has already gone too far, I mean, we have already lots of comments focused on the clues given by her phenotype. So, after all is said and done, what are your ethnic/national origins, really? I think most people bet on Romanian specifically or at least broadly Balkanic. What's the real answer?


I am Romanian. I asked for more answers because nobody told me what phenotype I am until today,when somebody said I'm Gorid.They didn't really classify me so I asked if somebody could.I wasn't waiting for somebody to say I'm pretty.

----------


## Ygorcs

> I am Romanian. I asked for more answers because nobody told me what phenotype I am until today,when somebody said I'm Gorid.They didn't really classify me so I asked if somebody could.I wasn't waiting for somebody to say I'm pretty.


That's fine, I had already understood your main aim in this topic. And I'm also glad to know that my hunch was correct. You definitely look like a quintessential Romanian.  :Wink:

----------


## Balkan1992

Predominantly Eastern European / Balkan and with very little influence from Central Asia / Middle Eastern

----------

